# Marolex Master 1500 Plus - How to modify?



## mab (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've seen a few YouTube clips where people have modified the above in order to create a foam rather than the usual watery pre-wash mix.

Does anyone know how these modifications have been achieved?

Any links I've found appear to be to Polish forums...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

From what I remember a hole is pierced in the feed tube just below the spray head. I think also the nozzle is replaced with a foaming type.


----------



## mab (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks. 

Hmmm, don't want to drill holes in it but I will google the foaming nozzle.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

mab said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hmmm, don't want to drill holes in it but I will google the foaming nozzle.


It's only the plastic tube which is easily replaced. It is this hole creating air in the mix which gives the foam. :thumb:

Search YouTube, Polish or not you'll get the drift.


----------



## mab (Jan 19, 2013)

S63 said:


> It's only the plastic tube which is easily replaced. It is this hole creating air in the mix which gives the foam. :thumb:
> 
> Search YouTube, Polish or not you'll get the drift.


Ah, gotcha - that makes sense and, like you say, isn't a big deal.

Struggling to find a foaming nozzle though...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Have a look Here

Think it is the yellow one, pretty cheap to take a chance.


----------



## mab (Jan 19, 2013)

That's what I'm looking for. 

Muchos gracias.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

will one of those nizzles create more of a foam then if so, im looking for a new pressure sprayer so may order those nozzles with it


----------



## Slinnky (Feb 14, 2013)

I have got one of these today. I have made a small hole and changed the nozzle but the foam isn't great. I have heard that you need to insert a small piece of sponge or foam in behind the jet. Does anyone have any experience of this?
Thanks


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I knew there was a link in here somewhere from way back.

http://forum.kosmetykaaut.pl/viewtopic.php?t=8293


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

These look handy. It says i chemically resistant to most aggresive chemicals, does anyone have any experience of this? Thinking of a quick way to iron x or tardis a whole car, getting bored of pulling triggers!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Got one of these - excellent piece of kit. Available from various sellers:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Compressi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item4600435777

Made by Marolex I believe.
:thumb:


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Wilkos sell one very simular to this, but comes with a metal nozzle too.

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/pressu...prayer&VBMTC=cd6817b45220a63bb45ec0fe6e9e08ed

Picked one up the other day for £3.50... might experiment with modifying it now!


----------

